# Fuel saver



## pmitic (Dec 26, 2007)

Attended the show at Newbury and would like some advice on the fuel saving device on sale from Sunpulse. It sounded to good to be true and we all know the old saying . As anyone had one fitted and if so???


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi

I was shown a leaflet from another company at Newbury, offering a magnetically-based fuel saving product.

:: Sunpulse website ::

:: Emag website ::

:; Noisekiller website ::

The short answer is: I don't know. You might want to look at an adjudication from the :: Advertising Standards Agency ::, which is interesting.

The claims made by the people marketing these units are impressive, but I don't know enough about chemistry to understand the theory. If there are particles in the fuel, and if the magnets can split them up, I can see that they could reduce particulate emissions. Whether this leads to increased fuel economy I don't know.

Just my opinions, don't take them as fact, etc etc etc.

Gerald


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Sometime ago, my ambulance trust tested various gizmos for saving fuel, as well as a product that purported to artificially put lead back into unleaded fuel, ( looked like ball bearing wrapped in mesh), anyway, the system may( alledgedly) have been similar to those on this thread, and the results were stunningly underwhelming.

The conclusion was that other than regular servicing and tyre pressure checks, the way to reduce consumption was directly connected to the weight of the right foot on the throttle.



having said that, my Mums got a magnetic water calcium stuff remover, and shes had very good results from that. which is nothing to do with fuel but its magnetic. 8O


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Our local DIY merchant advertised a fuel reduction device, so I asked to look at it.

He brought out a brick and said 'stick it under yer accelerator'

O


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

drive in slippers

and/or fit a stronger accelerator pedal return spring (do vehicles still have those?)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

There was an episode of a car program on TV recently and in it, they tried some sort of magnetic device on the car. Another car was given a good service, another was driven "carefully etc". No prizes for which car achieved the best MPG.

The way to improve MPG with my van.......no idea! Speeding up has no effect, nor has slowing down. 24 mpg come hell or high water. 

Russell

Note - in the Corsa, I can get 55 mpg - 1.2 petrol by watching my speed etc.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I have been working on an idea to get massive MPG improvements.

Basically all you need is to find a truck or coach going to the same place as your self and a rope..  



Seriously I do find travelling at truck speed and getting in the slipstream is the best way to get good MPG, just don't get to close.

Russel you are doing very good out of your corsa. I get about 58MPG out of my Golf TDI driving very steady.




Richard...


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I asked my friend about these some years ago,he is a chemical engineer in the petro industry His straight unbiased answer was
A Load of Utter Bo****ks


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

pmitic said:


> Attended the show at Newbury and would like some advice on the fuel saving device on sale from Sunpulse. It sounded to good to be true and we all know the old saying . As anyone had one fitted and if so???


I looked, pondered and walked away. Wished I had bought that knife sharpener though!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

my missus is agreat aid to fuel economy.
She tells me off for going too fast and tells me when cars 3 miles in front are slowing down,
gives me time to adjust to the speed without using the brakes

Dave P


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Had a look at the fuel savers but couldn't help but think they were a couple of wide boys out to make a killing. I can only imagine that the tin they were selling and saying would save you 25% on your fuel was full of nothing.
I think if any company could bring out something that would save you that amount of fuel on any vehicle would be shouting it from the rooftops and the Government would be insisting we all fit it in todays fuel conscious green society.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I took one look at the Sunpulse salesmen, and wouldn't buy anything from them. I listened to what they had to say, but didn't believe a word of it. It might all be true, but I didn't trust them.

I did however, buy an Emag to give it a try. My ex business partner was an Ecoflow distributor (same system, but with weaker magnets), although I was sceptical and never tried one on my car. He got a heating engineer to test the version for gas boilers, and it did produce a much hotter flame, so there is something in it. I think the general opinion was that it was much harder to prove a fuel saving in a vehicle, because of the variable conditions, but it seemed to work for some people. I didn't like the way that Ecoflow market their products though. I spent a fair bit of time on the Emag stand, and talked to several happy customers. One customer's family has one on all their vehicles, and he was trading his in for the right sized one for his new car. The guy on the stand actually makes them, and seemed pretty plausible. They are claimed to improve performance as well as save energy. My van is pretty sluggish, and in the 40 odd miles I've done since fitting it, I have a feeling that it is more lively, so if that proves to be true it could be worthwhile. I won't know if there is a fuel saving for a while yet though, as the best way to save fuel is to drive as little a possible! There's a money back guarantee, so assuming it's honoured (and I suspect it would be), I shouldn't loose anything. I should know if there's an improvement in fuel consumption, as I have a record of MPG from each tankful and an overall MPG. I'm getting a pretty consistent overall MPG figure, so it should be obvious if it's improved. I'm still sceptical, but curious, and the only way I'll be convinced is seeing the results.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Ask yourself some questions re the Sunpulse:

1. If your ECU goes haywire how much will that cost to replace, and how easy will it be to recover compensation from the guys who sold you the Sunpulse?

2. Any device that affects the ECU will count as a vehicle modification that changes your insurable risk, so you must notify your insurance company. How much additional premium will you be charged?

I think once you start becoming more aware of potential fuel economies to be made, you will automatically watch your driving style and that alone will improve your mpg, regardless of any gizmo you buy from a trade stand at the Shows.

Interesting reading, that link to the ASA Adjudication posted by geraldand annie.

I also like RichardnGill's suggestion:

"Seriously I do find travelling at truck speed and getting in the slipstream is the best way to get good MPG, just don't get to close."

That should work! I notice that I need less throttle to maintain speed if I am in the truck slipstream. I just don't stay there long enough because the particulates from the truck exhaust are vile, they slow down too much on long hills, and the back view of the trailer is dull, dull, dull.

Really significant fuel economy gains can be had by the sort of incremental small changes that this Bongo owner tried:

http://www.igmaynard.co.uk/bongo/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=15567

SD


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

*Ecotuning software*

I had my new Peugeot Boxer X250 engine fitted with after market ecotuning software. It increased the power to 130bhp. The software decreases fuel consumption by an increase in the available torque in the mid range. This also has the affect of making the engine less polluting to the environment.
The economy gains are especially relevant on small engined vehicles fitted with large bodywork where drivers have to work hard to maintain momentum. More power in the case equates to better efficiency.
Having just returned from a 850 miles round trip my computer recorded average fuel consumption of 40mpg. I keep to about 50 - 60 mph and do much motorway driving at those speeds.
The cost to fit the software was £250 and I think well worth it.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

*DUEL*

I couldn,t resist getting the salesperson to explain how his thingey worked. I interrogated him mercylessly before I gave him my considered opinion - with which he was highly impressed - and stormed back into his shell.
I can be wicked!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

johnandcharlie said:


> I took one look at the Sunpulse salesmen, and wouldn't buy anything from them. I listened to what they had to say, but didn't believe a word of it. It might all be true, but I didn't trust them.
> 
> I did however, buy an Emag to give it a try. My ex business partner was an Ecoflow distributor (same system, but with weaker magnets), although I was sceptical and never tried one on my car. He got a heating engineer to test the version for gas boilers, and it did produce a much hotter flame, so there is something in it. I think the general opinion was that it was much harder to prove a fuel saving in a vehicle, because of the variable conditions, but it seemed to work for some people. I didn't like the way that Ecoflow market their products though. I spent a fair bit of time on the Emag stand, and talked to several happy customers. One customer's family has one on all their vehicles, and he was trading his in for the right sized one for his new car. The guy on the stand actually makes them, and seemed pretty plausible. They are claimed to improve performance as well as save energy. My van is pretty sluggish, and in the 40 odd miles I've done since fitting it, I have a feeling that it is more lively, so if that proves to be true it could be worthwhile. I won't know if there is a fuel saving for a while yet though, as the best way to save fuel is to drive as little a possible! There's a money back guarantee, so assuming it's honoured (and I suspect it would be), I shouldn't loose anything. I should know if there's an improvement in fuel consumption, as I have a record of MPG from each tankful and an overall MPG. I'm getting a pretty consistent overall MPG figure, so it should be obvious if it's improved. I'm still sceptical, but curious, and the only way I'll be convinced is seeing the results.


Hi John

There is no scientific evidence that I've come across that such things work but there is a placebo effect. Because you fit such a thing you are conscious of the need to cut fuel consumption and unconsciously you adapt your driving style. The same effect can be seen by for example wearing an tightish elastic band on your wrist to remind you. After a while you don't notice the band but unconsciously you still know its there and it reminds you.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Many many years ago when I was thinner and had hair, I worked for the Longlife Tyre and Battery Company.

We sold the Colour Tune gadget that suggested that by tuning your engine using the gizmo you could get savings of 25%

We also sold loads of Sparkright electronic ignition kits, that bolted onto the coil and took the job over of delivering the spark at the right time! (we even had a display board that showed you the increased spark! 8O This also gave you a saving up to 25%

Monylsip (or similar) produced some goo that you put in the oil which reduced the internal friction so much that you could save a further 25% and Sparkright also offered a multi point engine computer that monitored crucial points of the engine making dozens of minute adjustments every minute to give a staggering 25% reduction in fuel consumption!

I used to suggest to my boss that we should give a free Jerry can to each of our customers that bought all four items to store all the excess fuel that they must have had given their cars would be running on water!

Peter, your right! (as normal) You should have bought a knife sharpener!


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi eddievanbitz...Yesssss I remember that Electronic Ignition thing that screwed between the HT Lead and the Sparkright Electronic Ignition box that clipped to the coil ! in fact I still have one in my garage somewhere and the Colour Tune ! I still have one too complete with box all bits and instructions... there is even some cleaning fluid left in the bottle :lol: Honestly they really worked for me back in the late 60's and 70's doesn't look like you need those things today as everything is electronic ! even my car has "Electronic Multi Fuel Injection" whatever that is and god knows what else... I daren't look under the bonnet :roll: 


Teckie


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

hi


----------



## 108568 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Fuel savers*

Hi, three years ago I owned a 2000, Allegro 6.5 litre diesel RV. which returned an average of 15 mpg. Then one day a warning light came on which said emission sensor problem, switching to get you home mode. As the vehicle was going away to be sold the next day, I travelled about 250 miles with max rev's at a quarter throttle. On the flats and motorways I reached about 45 mph, But on filling up it had done 30 mpg. Maybe we could market a block of wood and two plastic ties to go under the throttle, offering to double your mpg?
Rgd's Graham.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Fuel savers*



tiderus said:


> Hi, three years ago I owned a 2000, Allegro 6.5 litre diesel RV. which returned an average of 15 mpg. Then one day a warning light came on which said emission sensor problem, switching to get you home mode. As the vehicle was going away to be sold the next day, I travelled about 250 miles with max rev's at a quarter throttle. On the flats and motorways I reached about 45 mph, But on filling up it had done 30 mpg. Maybe we could market a block of wood and two plastic ties to go under the throttle, offering to double your mpg?
> Rgd's Graham.


Good idea. I drove to Chatsworth house from Salisbury at the time of fuel blockade, around 200miles in my 1.8 litre non-turbo Romahome. We travelled through the night and I drove in a pair of thin shoes (almost slippers). I accelerated very slowly (if at all  ) and it wouldn't have been safe on the motorway in daytime.

I had managed to stockpile 15 litres of diesel in three cans. Near Chatsworth whilst we had breakfast at a beauty spot I poured in 10 litres of fuel ok but had only just started pouring the third can in when the tank became full. I reckon thats over 70mpg possibly 80mpg.

So sell a cheap pair of slippers as a fuel saver.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

pmitic said:


> Attended the show at Newbury and would like some advice on the fuel saving device on sale from Sunpulse. It sounded to good to be true...


It is!

Such claims are either based on superstition, or are fraudulent. Or both.

See here for more details.

Best Regards,
Gerhard

P.S: A solution sometimes suggested which is certainly more effective, is to put a raw, rotten egg under the accelerator. Good at least for those without easy access to bricks. :lol:


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Reading all these posts has made me feel very old as I remember most of these so called fuel saving devices and a few more as well like the old SU carb balancer, redex etc.

Anyway, I took our N+B back to Brownhills yesterday for some warranty work and they have a special offer on right now of £299 inc VAT for remapping your engine to provide a 25% increase in economy without loss of warranty. Normal price of £500 + VAT


----------



## mothyinuk (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi

Purchased one of these devises at the NEC Show in October 2009 and tried it out. It does not seem to work, which quite honestly is not a great surprise. Fitted it as instructed for 149 miles journey half on motorway and half on A roads. Repeated the journey in the other direction without it fitted and it made no difference. Recorded average 32 mph in both directions. Purchase with VISA so if any funny stuff getting money back I should be OK.
What I have found to work is chipping the engine with a TuniIT unit. This made a big difference to the performance and fuel consumption. Quite expensive, but made the Peugeot Boxer feel much more responsive.
Hope this helps.
Tim.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Would strongly advise getting engine remapped. I had our 2.0HDI remapped last year by Harold of Cartech Tuning Services.

http://www.ecu-chipping.com/index.htm

Best £299 I have spent!

And no I have no connection with him, other than a very delighted customer :lol:


----------



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

Some things will work to help with MPG if you don't care too much about respecting the edicts of the various buffoons who set the laws regarding vehicle emmissions.

I have a good friend who works in this field on diesel engines (more for small cars not vans but the principles are the same). More or less the process of taking a prototype to a production vehicle involves the engineers making a superb piece of kit which returns stunning MPG, power and driveability which is then has the life gently choked out of it by various emmissions regulations, catalytic converters, restrictive exhaust and intake mufflers to appease noise campaigners, ECU's set to have big flat spots around the test RPM's by leaning out the mixture till the engine won't really run properly, Exhaust Gas Recirculatars are dubiously added and then someone puts a particulate filter on just to really mess the thing up.

At the end of all this meddling you get an engine producing about 70% of the original power for 70% of the original MPG and which drives badly due to all the flat spots! In fact according to my source there are some engines which produce a net increase in emmissions after being knobbled by the regs as they produce so much less power that you actually burn much more fuel to go a given distance resulting in a net increase in output in spite of all the bits bolted on. This is, of course, kept very quiet for political purposes.

So if you 're-map' your vehicle you, in essence, largely remove the big flat spots and other restrictions the engineers put in in order to get the thing homologated. You also remove some of the built in safety for mechanical items like clutches and gearboxes and tolerances for use in extreme climates and on very poor quality fuel which, as we live in Europe, are not really needed here. This is where all the magic 'extra' power, mpg and flexibility come from and not becuase the guys doing the re-mapping are incredibly talented engineers who can do write the ECU tables any better than the factory.

If you were also to throw the Catalytic Convertor, Particulate Filter and EGR in the bin plus fit a decent flowing exhaust system you'd probably gain 20% on the mpg as well as long as you could find somebody to map the engine to run like this and were not too bothered about MOT's in the future or could register it in the Ukraine or Romania where they probably don't fret too much about those things.

As for magnetic fuel savers you'd have to ask yourself why, if they work so well, don't the manufacturers buy the patent and then advertise the amazing mpg their van gets compared to their competitors. The easy answer to that will be that they don't work!

Cheers, Mark


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

What a brilliant an comprehensive reply from Mark, well done and thanks!!

I am also of the view that NONE of these gizmo's can possibly work. (apart from ECU re-mapping which is well proven)

If they did ALL the vehicle manufacturers would fit them to improve the fuel consumption which would sell more vehicles. 

I will now issue a challenge to anyone who sells or makes these gizmo's

Come up with Scientifically proven data that shows YOUR magnetic particle enhancer re-aligning making your fuel burn better bit of kit actually does what it says on the box. I am NOT interested in testimonials from purchasers they have spent money and want it work.

I am also VERY sceptical about the claims for some of these "super" fuels. If they are THAT good why dont the petrol suppliers avertise them more heavily ?? probably because they cannot PROVE they are actually better than the standard item. Yes I know a lot of people on here reckon they are better but where is the SCIENTIFIC (as opposed to anecdotal) proof ???

THERE AINT NONE !!!!!

I will now sit back and wait for the tirade from happy users of said gizmo's and super fuels !!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> Russell
> 
> Note - in the Corsa, I can get 55 mpg - 1.2 petrol by watching my speed etc.


Hi Russell,

I get 44mpg out of my Merc 3.2l in superb comfort with all the toys  and its done 100,000 miles now.

Peter


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A long time ago when modern mobile phones were in their infancy a "Snake Oil Salesman" called at my office and managed to sell me one, complete with fitting in my car. Later, of course it turned out to have been too expesive and badly fitted and as you will remember those old phones only worked if they were on top of a hill beside the mast. 

The same "Snake Oil Salesman" is still going and is always selling the latest gadget. 

Around twenty years ago he turned up with a fuel saving device. Two semi circular magnets coated with green plastic. These magnets would ionise my fuel (diesel or petrol) by aligning the atoms or whatever and would give a startling improvement in fuel economy as a result. A fool and his money....... 
I never noticed any fuel saving, Alan.


----------

